# Raiden sizing question



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay I'm starting this thread because it seems I get a different answer from each person I ask. Anyway, I'm looking at getting either the Raiden Phantoms or Blackhawks and I wear '07 K2 T1 size 10 boots. According to Raiden, mediums go to 10.5 and the larges start at 11. So I'm not sure which size to go with. Some say medium, some say large. I would appreciate some advice from someone with experience with Raiden bindings.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

My Raiden Pushers barely fit my size 9.5 ZF1. Granted, the ZF1 is bulky, but regardless, I should have ordered L.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking at pics the ZF1 doesn't look that much bulkier than my T1's, so maybe large is best. Are your issues with the length, width, or both?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ keep in mind that the pushers do not have an adjustable heel cup so i think that the Zeros, Phantoms, and Blackhawks in medium will be able to accomodate larger sizes than a 9.5

i'm in the same boat, 10.5 DC ceptor boot and looking at the Zeros... i'm trying to get to a shop that has both sizes to try it out, but so far no one has been shiped the mediums =(


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Yes, that is correct, the Pushers are one piece baseplate. However, the boot was still way too wide and the straps, even packed out, were too short. I had about over 2 inches of ladder showing on both sides and because the binding was so narrow, a lot of that length was parallel with the length of the boot sole. Visually, if you were to look down at it, the straps formed a tight 'U' shape rather than a more mellow 'C'. That extra length killed the lateral support. That, as twin89, points out, was due in part to the heel loop not being able to be moved back, but part of it is also because the binding was too narrow for a size 9.5 ZF1.

Strangely enough, the toe ramps weren't overly short, they came up about right in length.

If you are buying online and they have a decent return policy, my suggestion is to buy both and send back the one that doesn't fit. Talk to a CS rep, I know you could do this at dogfunk/backcountry and evo for sure. Not sure about other shops.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I have '11 Blackhawks in L with size 12 Burton Moto boots. I consider the boots to be midway between low-profile and bulky. 

The fit is just great, with the heelcup adjusted at "2". I'm sure you will not have problems shortening the large to fit a size 10 boot. I'm just not sure about the width. I measured the base plate for you: 

- 121mm at the toe-end opening of the baseplate 
- 95mm at the heel-end

Hope that helps,

Simon B.


----------



## lovthebean (Aug 16, 2011)

I have had four pairs of Raiden bindings and currently have last years Phantoms and this years Machine, both mediums. I have used them with size 10 Nitro Selects and size 10 32's. The Nitro boots obviously fit the best but the 32 fits fine as well but it's a little wider through the forefoot. So I can't see you having issues with your size 10 K2 boots fitting a medium.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

lovthebean said:


> I have had four pairs of Raiden bindings and currently have last years Phantoms and this years Machine, both mediums. I have used them with size 10 Nitro Selects and size 10 32's. The Nitro boots obviously fit the best but the 32 fits fine as well but it's a little wider through the forefoot. So I can't see you having issues with your size 10 K2 boots fitting a medium.


I'm assuming you had no issues with the length and straps fitting correctly?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Hawkfan,

I know that you have been working on this for a while. I am going to take and post some photos of the size Large with a few different boots in them for you. I think that will give you a better idea of what you might expect.

Thanks!


----------



## lovthebean (Aug 16, 2011)

I had no issues with the strap length with either the 32 or Nitro boots.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

hey wired are you going to get any medium sized Raiden bindings on your site anytime soon?


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

twin89 said:


> hey wired are you going to get any medium sized Raiden bindings on your site anytime soon?


Backcountry.com has most of the Raiden bindings in medium.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

twin89 said:


> hey wired are you going to get any medium sized Raiden bindings on your site anytime soon?


We are receiving Nitro / Raiden daily now. The first group of Mediums are gone already


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hawkfan79 said:


> Backcountry.com has most of the Raiden bindings in medium.


true, but i'm going to buy from Mr. Wired over here cause i don't see backcountry.com people over here helping us out on the forums with gear advice and stuff =)

let us know if you ever get those pictures in, i'm still iffy on what size to get with 10.5s



Wiredsport said:


> We are receiving Nitro / Raiden daily now. The first group of Mediums are gone already


 darn, i'll try to keep on it.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

twin89 said:


> true, but i'm going to buy from Mr. Wired over here cause i don't see backcountry.com people over here helping us out on the forums with gear advice and stuff =)
> 
> let us know if you ever get those pictures in, i'm still iffy on what size to get with 10.5s


For 10.5 I would definitely lean towards the larges. Also, wiresport is great and I really appreciate all the advice he gives on this forum but I've ordered from backcountry.com several times and in my experience their customer service is excellent. Not to mention they have an unlimited return policy, you can return anything at anytime for any reason, no questions asked.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay so I got the mediums in today but it looks like they may be too small. I know, I know I should've just listened to you wiredsport. Anyway, the width is fine but it looks like the length may be an issue. My concerns are that the straps are too maxed out and because the heelcup is all the way back the heel of my boots seem to hang out the back of the binding too far. What do you guys think?


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I would change them for large if at all possible.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

SimonB said:


> I would change them for large if at all possible.


Yeah I'm thinking the same thing. I think Raiden's size chart must be geared to their boots, rightfully so, and from what I've seen of their boots they are pretty low-profile.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hawkfan79 said:


> Okay so I got the mediums in today but it looks like they may be too small. I know, I know I should've just listened to you wiredsport.


One cool thing for you is that both sizes are VERY adjustable. There is actually a lot of size overlap (more than Raiden is giving themselves credit for in their sizing chart). With certain boots, you can get a great fit down to size 8 on the larges (which is pretty insane). The heelcup has a lot of options. The width of your board will becom a factor as well. The base overhang situation in your photo is not worrisome to me at all. But, I do see that you have the heelcup maxed out to the argest position. You may want to see if you can get decent centerring on your board at the stance angles that you ride with the binding set up like it is. If you can, and if your are satisfied with the strap adjustment limitations, then you are OK where you are. Otherwise you may want the Larges.

I am stoked that you got these bidnings and cannot wait to hear what you think of them!


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> One cool thing for you is that both sizes are VERY adjustable. There is actually a lot of size overlap (more than Raiden is giving themselves credit for in their sizing chart). With certain boots, you can get a great fit down to size 8 on the larges (which is pretty insane). The heelcup has a lot of options. The width of your board will becom a factor as well. The base overhang situation in your photo is not worrisome to me at all. But, I do see that you have the heelcup maxed out to the argest position. You may want to see if you can get decent centerring on your board at the stance angles that you ride with the binding set up like it is. If you can, and if your are satisfied with the strap adjustment limitations, then you are OK where you are. Otherwise you may want the Larges.
> 
> I am stoked that you got these bidnings and cannot wait to hear what you think of them!


Yeah, I think that I could get away with the Mediums if I had to but I just don't like having to have my straps maxed like that. I think that with the larges I would be able to have the straps and heelcup in a more neutral position and centering would be easier. When it comes to centering, should I be more focused on centering my boots or my bindings on the board?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hawkfan79 said:


> Yeah, I think that I could get away with the Mediums if I had to but I just don't like having to have my straps maxed like that. I think that with the larges I would be able to have the straps and heelcup in a more neutral position and centering would be easier. When it comes to centering, should I be more focused on centering my boots or my bindings on the board?


Great question. That is where many riders blow it 

From our binding adjustment pages:

*It is important to note that the goal is to center the boots, not the bindings. A centered binding does not mean a centered boot. This is the single most important binding setting and will have a huge impact on your riding, so we would suggest spending the time in adjusting and readjusting to get this perfect.*

Here is the whole article:

Snowboard Binding Adjustment

Thanks!


----------

